# Quarterly multiple fetch problems using poudriere.



## Alain De Vos (Mar 12, 2022)

Fetch problems for  ports:

java/openjdk8
x11-toolkits/girara
devel/phabricator


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 13, 2022)

For convenience:

<https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports/blob/2022Q1/devel/phabricator/Makefile>
<https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports/blob/2022Q1/java/openjdk8/Makefile>
<https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports/blob/2022Q1/x11-toolkits/girara/Makefile>
In a little more detail, for the first of the three:

<https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-...f0414939e6/devel/phabricator/Makefile#L59-L66>
– with `b2ab18f`, gets us to <https://github.com/phacility/phabricator/tree/b2ab18f8f3d0cbab55b92da7a5fcbc0e148a4c99> and from there, a .zip file can be downloaded without error.



> Fetch problems



For _phabricator_, what's the problem?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 18, 2022)

x11-toolkits/girara:

```
[00:01:04] =======================<phase: check-sanity   >============================
[00:01:04] ===========================================================================
[00:01:04] =======================<phase: pkg-depends    >============================
[00:01:04] ===>   girara-0.3.6 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - not found
[00:01:04] ===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/pkg-1.17.5.pkg
[00:01:05] [ap-ports-job-04] Installing pkg-1.17.5...
[00:01:05] [ap-ports-job-04] Extracting pkg-1.17.5: .......... done
[00:01:06] ===>   girara-0.3.6 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
[00:01:06] ===>   Returning to build of girara-0.3.6
[00:01:06] ===========================================================================
[00:01:06] =======================<phase: fetch-depends  >============================
[00:01:06] ===========================================================================
[00:01:06] =======================<phase: fetch          >============================
[00:01:06] => girara-0.3.6.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/.
[00:01:06] => Attempting to fetch https://git.pwmt.org/pwmt/girara/-/archive/0.3.6/girara-0.3.6.tar.xz
[00:01:06] fetch: https://git.pwmt.org/pwmt/girara/-/archive/0.3.6/girara-0.3.6.tar.xz: Internal Server Error
[00:01:06] => Attempting to fetch https://pwmt.org/projects/girara/download/girara-0.3.6.tar.xz
[00:01:06] fetch: https://pwmt.org/projects/girara/download/girara-0.3.6.tar.xz: Not Found
[00:01:06] => Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/girara-0.3.6.tar.xz
[00:01:06] fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/girara-0.3.6.tar.xz: Not Found
[00:01:06] => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
[00:01:06] => port manually into /portdistfiles/ and try again.
[00:01:06] *** Error code 1
[00:01:06]
[00:01:06] Stop.
[00:01:06] make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/girara
[00:01:07] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:01:07] ===>  Cleaning for girara-0.3.6
[00:01:08] build of x11-toolkits/girara | girara-0.3.6 ended at Fri Mar 18 08:35:40 CET 2022
[00:01:08] build time: 00:00:04
[00:01:08] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```

Currently trying,





						Slackware UK: SlackBuilds.org Sources Archive
					

An archive of sources required by SlackBuilds.org packages




					slackware.uk
				



Converting gz to xz


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 18, 2022)

<https://git.pwmt.org/pwmt/girara/-/archive/0.3.6/> is 404, not found. 

<https://git.pwmt.org/pwmt/girara/-/archive/> requires authentication, <https://git.pwmt.org/pwmt/girara/> does not.


----------

